# Small short clip from this morning..



## moonstruck (Oct 2, 2009)

thought i would share with you guys...


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

that can am has a ton of power


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice! :rockn:


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Beastly


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

that thing is a beast man. nice:rockn:


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Freakin Awesome :rockn:


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

that bike is bad to the bone man.:rockn:


----------



## moonstruck (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks guys! I wish I would have made that pit alot wider now, cause it took a lot to keep it from crawling out tha sides sometimes lol


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

A bit wider would be better , looks like a great pit to tune in  BTW.......LET HER EAT lol


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

LIKIN THAT SOUND!!


----------



## moonstruck (Oct 2, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> LIKIN THAT SOUND!!


Looney tuned FTW!!! Haha


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Wicked! Thanks for the Vid:rockn:


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

nice vid, I love the sound of those can ams


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

Schweeet... I've always said my next bike will be a Gade.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

BRUTE FOR SALE, BRUTE FOR SALE!!!! Here I come renegade......Just kidding. That thing is BAD TO THE BONE SON!!!!! Great video, thx for sharing, give me a holler next time you decide to go run that BEAST.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Crawfishie!! said:


> BRUTE FOR SALE, BRUTE FOR SALE!!!! Here I come renegade......Just kidding. That thing is BAD TO THE BONE SON!!!!! Great video, thx for sharing, give me a holler next time you decide to go run that BEAST.


yea thats all you need tim is a little more power :nutkick:


----------



## moonstruck (Oct 2, 2009)

hey tim, ill sell you mine...ill even deliver it to your house for ya...and by the way were are yall guys ridden for july 4th?


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Bring it on dude, I'll trade you straight up bike for bike. LMAO!!!! My wife would kill both of us. 
I'm trying to get a couple of people to go ride out at Mud Creek Tomorrow, you up for that? 
Unfortunately I have to work that weekend, so I'm not gonna be able to go ride anywhere.


----------

